# Brown Bag Inshore Slam Tournament



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Would anyone be interested in a brown bag inshore slam tournament sometime in May? The Outcast Inshore Slam has been moved to August, so there isn't an inshore slam tournament until the Bud Light Rodeo which is in late June. 

I was thinking $500 a boat winner take all. There will be no shirts, food, advertising, captains meeting, brochures, trophies, etc. Just fishing for bragging rights and a little cash. 

We would follow a set of current inshore slam tournament rules and I'm sure Tommy Holmes would bring his scale and weigh our fish. 

We could all meet the morning of the tournament at Day Break Marina and leave from there, everyone then return at a set time. 

Not looking for any crazy amount of boats, I think 8 or 10 would be great! 

Anyone interested? Any ideas?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i wouldnt limit it to boats....and if you get more than say 12 or something then do a % to 1st-3rd. I would also do a livewell check before blast off. With a good chunk of money on the line people will do anything to win!


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

You got one boat right here!


----------



## Team Weaver (Jul 23, 2011)

We will be there


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Let me use the ghost and I'll play!


----------

